# Powdered Butter?



## Janet H (Oct 13, 2013)

I saw that my local store was selling butter powder in #10 cans.  Interesting..  I've never seen this product what's it used for?

The ingredient list on the can looked harmless enough and you add water to the powder to reconstitute:

Butter (cream, water, salt), Nonfat Milk, Tocopherols, Ascorbyl Palmitate and BHT (added to protect flavor). Contains less than 2% Silicon Dioxide (anti-caking agent).​
The can cost 22 dollars and yields 12.75 cups.  

What do you use powdered butter for?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2013)

I've never heard of it but powdered buttermilk is on most market shelves in my region.

I would imagine powdered butter could be used in most baking applications and would, I imagine, be useful for long-term storage if that's a factor in one's home.  There are those folks who wish to have a year's storage of food, so that could be useful there.

A pound of butter here, which is 2 cups, comes in at about $3.00 per pound.  Not too cost effective as powdered using these figures.

I'll have to ask my friend Google for more information and look and see if it's available in my area stores.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 13, 2013)

I've known that it can be ordered on line, but just last week I spotted powdered butter in a local market.  I wondered about it.  I doubt it's as tasty as the stuff on my counter in the domed dish.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 13, 2013)

Extra buttery popcorn...
Sprinkle on veggies before grilling
An ingredient in a rub for fish or poultry

Just guesses....

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

It is for Doomsday Preppers...shelf stable storage for long term in case of emergency, like earthquakes, floods...zombies.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 13, 2013)

PF, I wish there was a "love" button  But I have to wonder ... everyone loves butter (and bacon), wouldn't that love carry over into zombie-hood?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

JMediger said:


> PF, I wish there was a "love" button  But I have to wonder ... everyone loves butter (and bacon), wouldn't that love carry over into zombie-hood?



Maybe that's why the zombies are after us bacon fed, buttered up folks.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 14, 2013)

I would think brains would be good with a little powdered butter.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 14, 2013)

It's butter flavor - most of it contains some form of dextrose and dehydrated buttermilk.  Fat doesn't dehydrate very well and butter is mostly fat.  It's similar to Butter Buds, which I'm sure most of us have seen from time to time.  I'm sure the production process is simliar to what Butter Buds describes:

Butter Buds are produced from real butter through an enzymatic  process that releases the  flavor components of butter from the fat and water.  After the flavor is  released,  it is then spray-dried to a powderlike form that is encapsulated with a  water-soluble coating.  The resulting products, Sprinkles and Mix,  contain the original flavor of butter without the fat and cholesterol.  

In other words - YUCK!  Only a survivalist could love it, LOL!  I sure wouldn't try to bake with it - butter is 83% fat.  I'll stick to actual butter, myself.

Might be good sprinkled on popcorn ... depends on how it actually tastes. Not all the volatiles in butter are equal, sort of depends in what proportion each one is "saved" to the dehydrated powder substance. I wouldn't have a use for a whole can of the stuff though.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe that's why the zombies are after us bacon fed, buttered up folks.


 


Actually I would think it might be good not only sprinkled on popcorn, but maybe even on vegies - to cut down a bit on the calories and fat yet still have that butter taste. I will have to try and find some of this and give it a try. I do remember Butter Buds .. but don't remember what it tasted like- maybe I will get some of that first.

Have any of you ever tried "spray" butter?  We have tried several different ones and they actually taste pretty good.  No fat and no calories.  Do I know what it's made from - nope ... do I want to know - nope.  I'm too old to care about that anymore .. I just want it to taste good !


----------



## JMediger (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll go with that thought PF


----------



## Janet H (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it must be different than butter buds.  The fat content and ingredients list are substantially different.  22 percent fat for the powdered butter vs ) fat for Butter Buds.  Has anyone actually tried this stuff?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2013)

No I haven't, Janet.  If you get it what are you planning on using it in?  I'm interested in it's uses, too!


----------



## Janet H (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have any specific plans to use it but it's intriguing and I think it would be great for camping and sailing where both spoilage storage space are concerns.  I'm just not willing to plunk down 25 bucks to experiment....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2013)

This is the brand in the store.  It appears there are recipes.

Powdered Butter | #10 can | honeyvillegrain.com


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> It's butter flavor - most of it contains some form of dextrose and dehydrated buttermilk. Fat doesn't dehydrate very well and butter is mostly fat. It's similar to Butter Buds, which I'm sure most of us have seen from time to time. I'm sure the production process is simliar to what Butter Buds describes:
> 
> Butter Buds are produced from real butter through an enzymatic process that releases the flavor components of butter from the fat and water. After the flavor is released, it is then spray-dried to a powderlike form that is encapsulated with a water-soluble coating. The resulting products, Sprinkles and Mix, contain the original flavor of butter without the fat and cholesterol.
> 
> ...


I was given a handful of sample sachets of Butter Buds when I was in Lakeland once. I have to agree, "Yuck" about describes them. In the event of a the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh scenario I think I'd rather do without butter if dehydrated butter was all that was available.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> It's butter flavor - most of it contains some form of dextrose and dehydrated buttermilk. Fat doesn't dehydrate very well and butter is mostly fat. It's similar to Butter Buds, which I'm sure most of us have seen from time to time. I'm sure the production process is simliar to what Butter Buds describes:
> 
> Butter Buds are produced from real butter through an enzymatic process that releases the flavor components of butter from the fat and water. After the flavor is released, it is then spray-dried to a powderlike form that is encapsulated with a water-soluble coating. The resulting products, Sprinkles and Mix, contain the original flavor of butter without the fat and cholesterol.
> 
> ...


 In the 1980s there was a European butter mountain" ie over-production =drop in prices=surplus. One of the ways that were used to get rid of it was "concentrated" butter. Basically butter with a lot of the liquid removed (but not dried butter) It was no good for spreading but fine for cooking. You could sauté in it as it was a bit like clarified butter - but not, IYSWIM - and for baking you had to use more liquid in the mix. It sold well and wasn't at all bad.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> *In the 1980s there was a European butter mountain" ie over-production =drop in prices=surplus.* One of the ways that were used to get rid of it was "concentrated" butter. Basically butter with a lot of the liquid removed (but not dried butter) It was no good for spreading but fine for cooking. You could sauté in it as it was a bit like clarified butter - but not, IYSWIM - and for baking you had to use more liquid in the mix. It sold well and wasn't at all bad.


I think the Danes got rid of their excess butter by selling butter cookies cheap.  I wasn't complaining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the brand in the store.  It appears there are recipes.
> 
> Powdered Butter | #10 can | honeyvillegrain.com



Search "Powdered Butter recipes" on the site.  There's even a Fudge recipe, Janet!  I know how you love your Chocolate!


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think the Danes got rid of their excess butter by selling butter cookies cheap.  I wasn't complaining.



Actually I wonder if that might not have some basis in truth ... I seem to remember awhile there that they seemed to be EVERYWHERE, and not any thing like as expensive as they seemed to be when I was a kid ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 15, 2013)

mad cook said:


> in the 1980s there was a european butter mountain" ie over-production =drop in prices=surplus. One of the ways that were used to get rid of it was "concentrated" butter. Basically butter with a lot of the liquid removed (but not dried butter) it was no good for spreading but fine for cooking. You could sauté in it as it was a bit like clarified butter - but not, iyswim - and for baking you had to use more liquid in the mix. It sold well and wasn't at all bad.



iyswim?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> iyswim?



Wondering too....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2013)

...if you see what I mean.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2013)

Aha.    And here I thought GG and I were on the cutting edge.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think the Danes got rid of their excess butter by selling butter cookies cheap.  I wasn't complaining.


Ooh, yes, I remember those. Every time I see a pack that looks the same nowadays I check out the ingredients and they are made with the dreaded vegetable fat


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> iyswim?


*I*f *Y*ou *S*ee *W*hat *I* *M*ean


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Ooh, yes, I remember those. Every time I see a pack that looks the same nowadays I check out the ingredients and they are made with the dreaded vegetable fat


Ooh, ick. We still get the ones made with real butter.


----------

